# salary of a medical coder in colorado?



## school_email12345@yahoo.com (Jun 1, 2012)

a bit confused on the salary of a medical coder. I know I have made a thread about this before. I was told the range is 12-13

However, I run across adds like these:

https://careers.peopleclick.com/car...=getJobDetail&jobPostId=4754&localeCode=en-us



So, what is the real salary of a medical coder?


----------



## roeslerje (Jun 1, 2012)

The reason you had such a difficult time getting one answer to that question is that there are SO many factors.  What type of coding job?  How much experience do you have?  What part of the country? How large of a practice?  Some jobs do start at $12/hr.  The job you found ranges $18-22.  I'm confused about what you want the rest of us to tell you.


----------



## school_email12345@yahoo.com (Jun 2, 2012)

reynardje said:


> The reason you had such a difficult time getting one answer to that question is that there are SO many factors.  What type of coding job?  How much experience do you have?  What part of the country? How large of a practice?  Some jobs do start at $12/hr.  The job you found ranges $18-22.  I'm confused about what you want the rest of us to tell you.



I guess what does a entry level job pay in Colorado with no experience? Any coding job.

That job states they prefer the CCS though which inpatient coding pays more usually.


----------



## ksd (Jun 4, 2012)

You are not getting an exact answer cause there is no exact answer.   I am not sure what your work background is so I will try to put it another way.  The question is similar to asking what the starting wage of a supermarket worker is.   A lot of it depends on the company that hires. For instance, a large Sams's Club or Costco may pay more than a small local store for someone doing the same job.  Also, an entry level job as a meat stocker may pay more than a bagger or someone stocking shoes.   So, as a coder, a lot depends on what your entry level job responsibilities will be, who is hiring you, and a lot of other factors.  In my area where (midwest) starting salaries for companies willing to hire coders with little to no experience range from $12/hr to $18=/hr.   Hospitals tend to pay more than coding companies or small practices.  So, it is too hard to say for any region what you can expect to make.   Hope this helps and new coders to the job market understand we are not just blowing you off and it does not matter how you word that you want to know what you can expect to make....we just can not answer that question.


----------

